# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Preparations for war with Iran underway

## Old Ducker

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/w...iran-1.1013151

“They are gearing up totally for the destruction of Iran,” said Dan Plesch, director of the Centre for International Studies and Diplomacy at the University of London, co-author of a recent study on US preparations for an attack on Iran. “US bombers are ready today to destroy 10,000 targets in Iran in a few hours,” he added.


Oops, wrong subforum.  Sry bout that.

----------


## puppetmaster

Final destination Iran?

Exclusive: Rob Edwards
0 comments

Published on 14 Mar 2010

Hundreds of powerful US “bunker-buster” bombs are being shipped from California to the British island of Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean in preparation for a possible attack on Iran.

The Sunday Herald can reveal that the US government signed a contract in January to transport 10 ammunition containers to the island. According to a cargo manifest from the US navy, this included 387 “Blu” bombs used for blasting hardened or underground structures.

Experts say that they are being put in place for an assault on Iran’s controversial nuclear facilities. There has long been speculation that the US military is preparing for such an attack, should diplomacy fail to persuade Iran not to make nuclear weapons.

Although Diego Garcia is part of the British Indian Ocean Territory, it is used by the US as a military base under an agreement made in 1971. The agreement led to 2,000 native islanders being forcibly evicted to the Seychelles and Mauritius.

The Sunday Herald reported in 2007 that stealth bomber hangers on the island were being equipped to take bunker-buster bombs.

    They are gearing up totally for the destruction of Iran 

Dan Plesch, director, Centre for International Studies and Diplomacy, University of London

Although the story was not confirmed at the time, the new evidence suggests that it was accurate.

Contract details for the shipment to Diego Garcia were posted on an international tenders’ website by the US navy.

A shipping company based in Florida, Superior Maritime Services, will be paid $699,500 to carry many thousands of military items from Concord, California, to Diego Garcia.

Crucially, the cargo includes 195 smart, guided, Blu-110 bombs and 192 massive 2000lb Blu-117 bombs.

“They are gearing up totally for the destruction of Iran,” said Dan Plesch, director of the Centre for International Studies and Diplomacy at the University of London, co-author of a recent study on US preparations for an attack on Iran. “US bombers are ready today to destroy 10,000 targets in Iran in a few hours,” he added.

The preparations were being made by the US military, but it would be up to President Obama to make the final decision. He may decide that it would be better for the US to act instead of Israel, Plesch argued.

“The US is not publicising the scale of these preparations to deter Iran, tending to make confrontation more likely,” he added. “The US ... is using its forces as part of an overall strategy of shaping Iran’s actions.”

According to Ian Davis, director of the new independent thinktank, Nato Watch, the shipment to Diego Garcia is a major concern. “We would urge the US to clarify its intentions for these weapons, and the Foreign Office to clarify its attitude to the use of Diego Garcia for an attack on Iran,” he said.

For Alan Mackinnon, chair of Scottish CND, the revelation was “extremely worrying”. He stated: “It is clear that the US government continues to beat the drums of war over Iran, most recently in the statements of Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton.

“It is depressingly similar to the rhetoric we heard prior to the war in Iraq in 2003.”

The British Ministry of Defence has said in the past that the US government would need permission to use Diego Garcia for offensive action. It has already been used for strikes against Iraq during the 1991 and 2003 Gulf wars.

About 50 British military staff are stationed on the island, with more than 3,200 US personnel. Part of the Chagos Archipelago, it lies about 1,000 miles from the southern coasts of India and Sri Lanka, well placed for missions to Iran.

The US Department of Defence did not respond to a request for a comment.

----------


## pcosmar

This is an incredibly,monumentally stupid idea.
I wouldn't put it past them for a second.

----------


## someperson



----------


## IPSecure

After watching Rick Steves take on Iran, makes me wonder why the people put up with this 'chit from the governments...

Rick Steves&#39; Iran Documentary

----------


## Pete_00

"The next war (which does not have to be an atomic one and I do not believe it will) may well bury Western civilization forever." - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, Harvard Address 1978

http://www.columbia.edu/cu/augustine...rvard1978.html

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

If this happens, you can't truly call yourself a sane person and still believe Obama deserves the peace prize. I know he never deserved it to begin with, but if the hard core Obama-nuts don't see it now, I think it's just too late for them.

----------


## youngbuck

I hope this isn't true.

----------


## pcosmar

In studies done by our own war college it is estimated that Iran will sink our entire fleet in the area inside 15 minutes.
The Straits of Hormuz would then be closed to all traffic.

"_The spice will not flow._"


*Incredibly Stupid.*

----------


## speciallyblend

> In studies done by our own war college it is estimated that Iran will sink our entire fleet in the area inside 15 minutes.
> The Straits of Hormuz would then be closed to all traffic.
> 
> "_The spice will not flow._"
> 
> 
> *Incredibly Stupid.*


the spice is life

----------


## pcosmar

> the spice is life


In this case, Oil. Much of which passes through that area.

"_he that can destroy a thing, controls a thing_."

----------


## Zippyjuan

We or Israel have been on the verge of attacking Iran since at least 2005.  Still not gonna happen.  Two reasons.  Not enough troops to follow up with anything on the ground (too busy in Iraq and Afghainstan), second being economics.   An attack would lead to a massive increase in the price of oil which would cause a second crash in the economy.

----------


## pcosmar

> We or Israel have been on the verge of attacking Iran since at least 2005.  Still not gonna happen.  Two reasons.  Not enough troops to follow up with anything on the ground (too busy in Iraq and Afghainstan), second being economics.   An attack would lead to a massive increase in the price of oil which would cause a second crash in the economy.


I would hope to think that it won't happen, that it is a bunch of idle talk and impotent bluster.
It would be such a massively stupid thing to do that I hope not.
However I have come to expect stupidity from our "leaders".

----------


## Baptist

> If this happens, you can't truly call yourself a sane person and still believe Obama deserves the peace prize. I know he never deserved it to begin with, but if the hard core Obama-nuts don't see it now, I think it's just too late for them.


They will not see it.  I've gone to events/meetings for the College Democrats to pass out flyers outlining how Obama is continuing the wars, wiretapping, torture, etc.  When I bring up the wars the kids are basically like "it's a dangerous world and we have to stop the terrorists."  

When we go to war with Iran, the government will convince Americans why we need to.  95% of Democrats and liberals will buy into the propaganda.

----------


## Juan McCain

Base at Diego Garcia was renamed Thunder Cove - the island is really pretty small.
http://www.defendamerica.mil/article...072606ls1.html

----------


## lynnf

> In studies done by our own war college it is estimated that Iran will sink our entire fleet in the area inside 15 minutes.
> The Straits of Hormuz would then be closed to all traffic.
> 
> "_The spice will not flow._"
> 
> 
> *Incredibly Stupid.*




that's provided they (Iran forces) aren't bombed before they take off/are deployed. neutralized in the nest, so to speak.


lynn

----------


## TheEvilDetector

Obama would have to be impeached for ordering military strikes against a foreign nation without a declaration of war. Then again congress doesn't care, so he probably won't.

----------


## Pete_00

> We or Israel have been on the verge of attacking Iran since at least 2005.  Still not gonna happen.  Two reasons.  Not enough troops to follow up with anything on the ground (too busy in Iraq and Afghainstan), second being economics.   An attack would lead to a massive increase in the price of oil which would cause a second crash in the economy.


Zionists (Jews or Gentiles) couldnt care less about americans or anyone else. If they want, they will attack. Mordechai Vanunu, the Israeli nuclear whistleblower, called the USA "the american colony" for some reason. 2 billion arabs know it, most Japanese and Koreans know it (they hate Israel with a passion), South America, Europe, Russia, China and the rest of the World are starting to realise this (as the rise of anti-semitic/israel sentiments show) but apparently americans still dont get it or pretend they dont...

----------


## Pete_00

YouTube - Israeli Spies Caught Celebrating 9-11

People should start facing some ugly and scary truths before something really bad happens not only to the USA but to Mankind.

----------


## Juan McCain

Carl Cameron on Israeli spies in U.S. : "very explosive information" 

But a good find, I never thought about that.

----------


## Pete_00

> Carl Cameron on Israeli spies in U.S. : "very explosive information" 
> 
> But a good find, I never thought about that.


"What would serve the Jew-hating world better in repayment for thousands of years of massacres but a Nuclear Winter. Or invite all those tut-tutting European statesmen and peace activists to join us in the ovens? For the first time in history, a people facing extermination while the world either cackles or looks away--unlike the Armenians, Tibetans, World War II European Jews or Rwandans--have the power to destroy the world. The ultimate justice?" - Louisiana State University professor David Perlmutter, Zionist psychopath

(maybe thousands of years of massacres and pogroms are nothing but the consequence of the mentality displayed here?)

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Judge Napolitano on Iran War Rhetoric

----------


## Depressed Liberator

I'll be in Iran in a few months.  I hope my family and I are safe then.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> We or Israel have been on the verge of attacking Iran since at least 2005.  Still not gonna happen.  Two reasons.  Not enough troops to follow up with anything on the ground (too busy in Iraq and Afghainstan), second being economics.   An attack would lead to a massive increase in the price of oil which would cause a second crash in the economy.


Excellent....muwahahaha

----------


## Reason

unlikely

----------


## MN Patriot

Right now all the focus is on health care. Pushing that through despite most people opposing it. This administration might try the same when attacking Iran. The Iraq war was preceded by continual news coverage about how Saddam Hussein was defying sanctions, etc. If they are truly planning on attacking Iran, would they do the same, with months of tense negotiations? That would signal to everyone in the USA that this is a serious situation, and they intend on attacking if needed. The lefties would possibly go berserk. So instead of signaling their intent, the Obama administration might just go ahead and attack and give their justifications later. Yes, they are that stupid.

----------


## sofia

This was written in 1984 by a Jewish-American patriot, Jack Bernstein.....

******************************************
Israel could trigger a large scale Mideast war, a large war which Israel could not win alone. Then the New York leg of the New York/Moscow/Tel Aviv Triangle would use its influence on the U.S. Government to send U.S. military forces to aid Israel.
It isn't expected that the Moscow leg of the triangle will become militarily involved. Moscow will merely sit back and let the U.S. weaken itself in helping Israel fight the Arabs.

At some point during the war, when the U.S. military is deeply involved and the U.S. citizens demoralized, the Zionist oriented Jewish International Bankers will make their move. Evidence leads to the conclusion that it is these bankers who own the Class A Stock of the U.S. Federal Reserve, America's central bank. In this position of power, these Zionist bankers, can, and likely will, trigger an economic collapse in America  like they did in 1929 when they caused the stock market crash and started the severe depression of the 1930's. 

Since the money system currently used in the U.S. is not backed by gold, silver or anything of value, the paper dollars and tin coins now in use will be worthless. 
In the resulting state of confusion and in an effort to obtain food and other necessities, the American people will accept the 'New States Constitution' which has already been written. This will place the American people under the dictates of One-World Government run by the Zionist oriented International Bankers and Zionist/Bolshevik Jews. 

Exactly what direction the war in the Mideast will take only the New York/Moscow/Tel Aviv Triangle and God will know. 

When it is all over, the main losers will be: 

The American people.
The Arab people.
The Sephardic Jews and that portion of Ashkenazi Jews who are for justice and freedom.


The only winners will be:

The Zionist International Bankers and the Zionist Bolshevik (communists/socialist) Jews.

----------

